# Protocol to use Insulin and HGH effectively to enhance muscle growth



## Bang53 (Jan 24, 2022)

Am @ the age where I am on TRT/THT and am also a diabetic so I would like to turn those disadvantages into a plus in my quest to still looking enhanced as I did when I was a "wee young lad"😁


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 24, 2022)

I am not a diabetic but the best results I have ever attained were with Lantus at 50 IU with Pharm HGH 10 IU 3x a week...workout days only. Massive gains. The anabolics were not over 1000mg total during that period.


----------



## Bang53 (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanx for the response “Big D” what I meant was when and what to inject first. In other words, should I inject them both at the same time, or do I inject the HGH first then wait for the time the 1/2 life of the HGH to expire than inject the slin. So what combo do I use and when is the optimal time to run them both…BTW bro if that’s you in your avatar 👍👏.


----------



## cal (Feb 22, 2022)

Daron_e said:


> I am not a diabetic but the best results I have ever attained were with Lantus at 50 IU with Pharm HGH 10 IU 3x a week...workout days only. Massive gains. The anabolics were not over 1000mg total during that period.


Are you taking the entire 10 iu at same time or splitting up, PWO or post or before bed. 
Is the 50 lantus being taken all at once or divided up? 
Thanks.


----------



## Trump (Feb 22, 2022)

@metsfan4life is the man your looking for, he diabetic and uses slin for performance too


----------



## Daron_e (Mar 7, 2022)

cal said:


> Are you taking the entire 10 iu at same time or splitting up, PWO or post or before bed.
> Is the 50 lantus being taken all at once or divided up?
> Thanks.


All at once for both.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 20, 2022)

Through experimentation this has worked the best for me. 

Gh pin half vial at night before going to sleep and the other half in the morning after. Then take a day off and repeat. So GH every other day basically 

Insulin humalog before meals and a shot pre wo And post wo. My slin dosages vary quite a bit depending on how I feel, size of meals etc. 

Generally if I don't feel like thinking I just pin 5ius and move on. In the back of my mind I know I can pin 5ius with little concern with stackkng and ending up hypo without expecting it. Like falling asleep and waking up hypo that sort of thing 

With humalog I see good results with small doses, getting up around 10ius or higher humalog is a bitch to work with. Makes me super drowsy which no amount of eating will cbange, you are getting drowsy no matter what. It's somewhat annoying because jf you pin a lot throughout the day say you have a day job it's just not cool to be half asleep all the time. It goes away pretty quick but still...


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2022)

Doesn't HGH fukk with blood sugar levels, insulin sensitivity?  🤔

Being a diabetic, you should really research this further before making your decision.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Doesn't HGH fukk with blood sugar levels, insulin sensitivity?  🤔
> 
> Being a diabetic, you should really research this further before making your decision.


GH can lower insulin sensitivity but the effect is temporary and the GH has to be used at pretty high dosages for extended periods of time (years with a break) any decent bbng coach will be able to stay ahead of future issues pretty easily. 

CJ, top pro bbers like Nick Walker are pushing the envelope with GH I'm talking 30ius a day and they stay on as long as they can afford to. If the body can handle that then mini doses we typically take (,,12ius a day or less) should be a non issue entire


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 21, 2022)

I never thought about using gh at 10iu’s a day eod… last time I used it I did my 4-6 a day depending g I. My finanaces. I ran it for about 6 months.

I know it was legit but don’t know if I would use it again…
Maybe it has to be ram with slin. Idk? To get the best bang.

I had someone e tell me a king time ago..
Take all the money you would spend on a years worth of running gh 

And by test…


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I had someone e tell me a king time ago..
> Take all the money you would spend on a years worth of running gh
> 
> And by test…



For real man...way better results w/just test 

With GH you'd still need test for noticable/significant results but you damn sure don't need GH w/test


----------

